# Gloves that don't fall apart?



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

I've been through three pairs of gloves, all with the same problem: stitching comes undone like it wasn't even tied together. No crashing, no trail work, no wrestling with my dog, etc. Just riding.
All of these but Giros were Large, and were actually a little loose. I can see how the Giros suffered a little more since they were kinda tight.
I don't crash often, and usually my elbows take the hit anyway, and I wear Large now so the gloves aren't stressed too much and have a little room.

First it was fox dirtpaws, started coming apart at the thumbs. I had to sew them a little every 3 or so rides. Then the forefinger on both, then I was done. Lasted about 3 months. 
Then I tried Giro DNDs and freaking COMMITTED. Lasted a month without issues, then pretty much every finger but the thumb started coming apart at the sides. After 6 months of sewing them together, the thumbs started to go, and a couple months later the palm near the thumb as well and the white padding inside fell off. Then I crashed and they were destroyed.

Then I tried Bontrager, which my brother has with great results (a short finger model though), and I went for the Evoke mountain one, the red one.
Lasted two months. Then thumbs started to go, then forefinger....I'm so fcking done. I'm getting a freaking dummy thumb out of fabric to cover the original ones so they work like a shield, but other than that i don't know what to do. It looks like the middle finger is about to go as well on the right glove. 
I'm thinking about trying Handup Gloves but I just don't know what the f to aim for anymore. We got IXS and Spesh at the LBS, but idk, they look flimsy.

I commute daily and ride, train and race XC. DH like two days a year for fun. I like full finger gloves with good ventilation if possible, and all of these gloves were fine on that aspect. Is there any brand whose stitching actually holds up to DAILY riding? Mechanix? Moto gloves? What's left?

Am I just unlucky af?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Strange, I had one pair of Giro DND that did the same thing. Contacted Giro and then sent me another pair out free of charge. Those are still going strong but while I had been waiting for those in the main I got a pair of TASCO light weight gloves and two pairs of HandUp gloves. All of those are going strong still aside from the little rubber parts that make up the logos on the palms of the HandUP coming off (peeling). I ride 10+ miles a day at least 3-5days a week starting Marching through November (usually depending on weather) in a hot, dry climate. I know that lots of people seem to like the Mechanix gloves but until I have some major issues with the HandUP or Tasco's I will be sticking with them, always seem to be cool guys and customer service (met the Tasco owner at a local race) for both have been awesome.


----------



## digitalsoul (Feb 17, 2004)

I've had bad luck with numerous pairs of 100% gloves, so I'd stay away from those. I also switched to Tasco gloves but don't quite have a full season on them. They've been holding up good and I like the fit of them so far.


----------



## BunniBoi (Aug 20, 2018)

Mechanix Framer Gloves. Because they don't suck ballz.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

A lot of Mechanix gloves are seriously durable. I can't bring myself to ride in them but I do use them for trail work.

The cheap motocross gloves like the dirtpaw seem to be made as disposable gloves. If you get Fox's higher end gloves they should last much longer. I'm using the Fox Pawtector right now and love it. It's pretty light so I don't expect it to last a whole season or anything. The Fox Bomber gloves are extremely durable in my experience. I used a set for trail riding dirt bikes, commuting/joy riding on a sportbike and mountain biking.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

Fox ranger gels: Stitching at the cuffs fell apart and started making its way up the ball of the thumb within 2 months.

Fox Defend glove: Nylon material of the backhand seems durable and stitching to the palm also durable, but the rubber protective bits on the back of the hand are a joke and have been falling off since the first ride.

POC resistance pro DH: Craftsmanship and stitching are top notch despite running a bit small, but the price is ridiculous (I got a good deal on them) and I’m waiting to see how the palms fare after a crash or two as they seem as if they are the weakest part of the glove relatively speaking. 

I have some mechanix tactical gloves I wear for shooting and have worn mountain biking. The models I’ve used are bombproof, but don’t breathe well enough for hot pedally days. Were good for lift service on all but the hottest days,

Fox cold weather attack: waiting to test in fall.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I've been using some thor mx spectrum gloves now for almost eight months and they have held up well. They do stink and get washed once a month now but they have lasted a lot longer than I expected.

prior to these gloves I had some fox dirtpaws that maybe were good for a month before they started coming apart and so I gave the thor gloves a chance and they have performed better than expected and I bought another two pairs just to have one as backup and a pair in each vehicle


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

Shartist said:


> Fox ranger gels: Stitching at the cuffs fell apart and started making its way up the ball of the thumb within 2 months.
> 
> Fox Defend glove: Nylon material of the backhand seems durable and stitching to the palm also durable, but the rubber protective bits on the back of the hand are a joke and have been falling off since the first ride.
> 
> ...


i def recommend the poc resistance pro dh gloves. i actually like that they run small since they fit better for my hands and dont bunch up on my calluses, which are just caused from lifting. these gloves hold up really well, even after a bunch of my stupid crashes


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I ride in regular mechanix gloves. I've never had a problem with them. 

Well, actually, strike that, the pair I have is the standard pair. It has a velcro closure, and it sometimes presses the "pause" button on my GPS watch. I may go for an elastic cuff next time.

I have a buddy who has been seriously riding for a few decades. He told me he's tried nearly every brand out there. You know what he rides in? The Home Depot generic mechanics gloves.

I do have a pair of cooler weather riding gloves (giros maybe?), they seem fine, although, they do have less use than the Mechanix gloves, and I do see a few loose threads on them.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

The most durable pair of gloves I've owned is the normal weight Tasco MTB. My last pair lasted for 14 months, using only those riding at least once a week and plenty of crash testing! After all that time, including laundry with washing and drying machines (which I'm sure affected their longevity) they were still in one piece with just a few loose threads here or there. I just bought a new pair and will keep the old ones as spares. Highly recommend.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I've had similar experiences with every glove i've ever had until my latest pair of Fist gloves which are probably the best gloves I've had in every way.


----------



## msrfrog (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm trying handup gloves now. 
My giros didn't last and I wasn't impressed from day 1. 
The handup are comfortable and fit nice. If they last half of the summer riding season I'll be happy.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I buy cheap Chinese bicycling gloves from Amazon. They cost $6. When the stitching comes apart, I throw them away. They usually last a season.


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

Whatever you do, don't buy Endura. I bought a pair thinking they'd be quality especially given the price, but after about a dozen rides they're falling apart.

I've since purchased 2 pairs of Troy Lee Air gloves and they're by far my favorite, and are holding up very well.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

GRPABT1 said:


> I've had similar experiences with every glove i've ever had until my latest pair of Fist gloves which are probably the best gloves I've had in every way.


Searching for fist gloves throws quite a lot of random results at me. What model do you run?


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Alright, so after reading I think it makes sense to from cheap to expensive here. 

I will try TASCO and Handup, can't quite get myself to shell out that much for POC unless it's my last resort. 
If those end up sucking I guess I'll give the higher end FOXes a try. The Mechanix, but I'd rather not, they look quite hot and bulky.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## JaxMustang50 (Jun 26, 2017)

Ive been riding Fox Attack gloves for over a year now and love them. Only because I got them for $12. 
They have been holding up well and have just recently got a small hole starting along a seam down the side of my index finger. Easily fixable; I'll sew it.
I fear I'm spoiled now and won't know where to find another pair for that price when needed.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Deartist7 said:


> Searching for fist gloves throws quite a lot of random results at me. What model do you run?


I have the Caroline Buchanan Smoothy version but I think they're all the same other than the picture designs. https://www.fisthandwear.com.au/


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

Deartist7 said:


> Searching for fist gloves throws quite a lot of random results at me. What model do you run?


Try optimizing your search by using the search term "fisting gloves" and let us know if that helps :lol:


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Deartist7 said:


> Alright, so after reading I think it makes sense to from cheap to expensive here.
> 
> I will try TASCO and Handup, can't quite get myself to shell out that much for POC unless it's my last resort.
> If those end up sucking I guess I'll give the higher end FOXes a try. The Mechanix, but I'd rather not, they look quite hot and bulky.
> ...


Yeah I am with your.. hard to pay that much for gloves but really is a case of "you get what you pay for."

I was my gloves in the laundry but hang dry them and they are all still going strong. Out of the "normal" store brands I really liked the Giro DND as they felt "burlier" than others in the past. But anyways, give the HandUP and Tasco a try. Look on YouTube from guys like BKXC, Singletrack Sampler and B1KER B1 to see if any of their videos have coupon codes. Robert (B1KER) is usually pretty active on these forums, especially in the Norcal forums.


----------



## BunniBoi (Aug 20, 2018)

Deartist7 said:


> The Mechanix, but I'd rather not, they look quite hot and bulky.
> 
> Thanks for the replies!


They're really not. I ride with them in upper 80's in the tropics and they never feel overly hot or bulky. And, if you don't like riding with them, you've got a good pair of work gloves.  Try them, they're cheap anyway.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

BunniBoi said:


> They're really not. I ride with them in upper 80's in the tropics and they never feel overly hot or bulky. And, if you don't like riding with them, you've got a good pair of work gloves.  Try them, they're cheap anyway.


I think trying Mechanix gloves would be a good idea too. I don't find them all that hot for trail work and that's obviously without the air flow of riding. I ride in them occasionally and the thick padded palms are pretty comfy on the grips even though I prefer a thin glove with more feel.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

BunniBoi said:


> Try them, they're cheap anyway.


I can usually find mtb gloves on sale for the same price or less, I prefer a thin minimalist glove and all the brands I've tried so far seem to hold up pretty well.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Which mechanix gloves are you guys using that have thick padded palms? I haven't kept up on the various different models/styles, so its totally possible we're all talking about different versions.

I use the "original" style, and there is zero padding in the palm, or on the back of the hand/fingers. The palm is just a single layer of thin leather, and the back is a kind textured fabric. It's not mesh (it's sturdier than that), but it's also not a canvas, or other thick fabric feel either.

Random photo from the internet of the original.










Fwiw, I used to work landscaping in phoenix during the summers wearing these gloves. And Friday I went on a ride when it was 85f out (hottest so far this summer), and I didn't even think about them. Are there cooler gloves out there? Probably. But I've never thought about needing anything cooler yet. Maybe in the future?

FWIW, I'm not committed to any single brand of apparel. I may try out other brands in the future (Handup in particular), but currently I have been really happy with the mechanix gloves.


----------



## chrisbshralp (Mar 23, 2018)

Had a pair of old Royal Racing gloves that must have been made from some kind of dragon skin or something. Those things lasted forever... until I left them on the roof. And you know where that goes.


----------



## maamu (Sep 8, 2010)

I think Troy Lee Designs Air gloves are best bang for the buck, cheap and great durability.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Deartist7 said:


> I commute daily and ride, train and race XC. DH like two days a year for fun. I like full finger gloves with good ventilation if possible, and all of these gloves were fine on that aspect. Is there any brand whose stitching actually holds up to DAILY riding? Mechanix? Moto gloves? What's left?
> 
> Am I just unlucky af?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You won't find a better bang for the buck than Free the Powder gloves. Very durable, inexpensive, and stellar customer service.

https://www.freethepowder.com/collections/cycling-mountain-bike-gloves


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

I went the same route as mrsfrog. After trying a number of brands, Hands Up gloves are the best I have tried. I am going on 2 seasons with one pair; fit is good, quality is good, and no Velcro on the wrist. If you sign up for the mailing list, you get a coupon code.

https://handupgloves.com/gloves


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I really liked the Camelback impact CT gloves. For a while you could get all sizes on eBay for dirt cheap. Larges are now tough to find but if you're medium or XXL you can get em for about $10. Take a few rides to wear in but they last rather well.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've been wearing handup gloves for a number of years now. Usually buy a new pair every year or two, so I can spread out the use and wash each pair less frequently (main source of wear and tear).

I haven't had to throw out a pair yet, though my oldest ones look a little bit tatty.

I bought a pair of the lightweight ones a year or so ago and I really like them for summer riding in the southeast. Have been thinking about getting a pair of their "winter" weight ones. They're not warm enough for midwestern winters, but in the southeast they'd probably be perfect.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

ocnLogan said:


> Which mechanix gloves are you guys using that have thick padded palms? I haven't kept up on the various different models/styles, so its totally possible we're all talking about different versions.
> 
> I use the "original" style, and there is zero padding in the palm, or on the back of the hand/fingers. The palm is just a single layer of thin leather, and the back is a kind textured fabric. It's not mesh (it's sturdier than that), but it's also not a canvas, or other thick fabric feel either.
> 
> ...


I use the originals. The palm isn't padded but the material is thicker and feels a bit cushy on the grips compared to the thin grippy palm of a typical MX glove.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm glad I'm not the only one.
I had decent lick with the Troy Lee gloves, but the last set I bought on eBay and they were clearly labeled wrong size. They were cheap though.
Another pair that lasts has been Pearl Izumi.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

BumpityBump said:


> You won't find a better bang for the buck than Free the Powder gloves. Very durable, inexpensive, and stellar customer service.
> 
> https://www.freethepowder.com/collections/cycling-mountain-bike-gloves


How about $3.50/pair? I buy these in a 3 pack: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Firm-Grip-X-Large-Utility-Glove-3-Pack-3003/204821677

Cut off the loose wrist flange right after the seam, cut off the fingertips.

I have ten pairs so I can always have a fresh pair to ride. no stinky gloves here!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Schulze said:


> How about $3.50/pair? I buy these in a 3 pack: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Firm-Grip-X-Large-Utility-Glove-3-Pack-3003/204821677
> 
> Cut off the loose wrist flange right after the seam, cut off the fingertips.
> 
> I have ten pairs so I can always have a fresh pair to ride. no stinky gloves here!


I couldn't deal with the bulk. Having multiple pairs is nice but I avoid the stink by washing mine a couple times a week.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

Out of curiosity... how often do you guys wash your gloves? I honestly can't remember a time having consciously thought "my gloves stink", and so as such I've never laundered for that reason (off the top of my head). I have washed a few in the past because of salt stains, just never for smell.

Maybe my rides are too short, or maybe its because most of my riding so far has been in cooler temperatures (I started riding in Oct of last year)?

Or maybe I have exceptionally un-sweaty arms/hands?

Just curious is all.


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

ocnLogan said:


> Out of curiosity... how often do you guys wash your gloves? I honestly can't remember a time having consciously thought "my gloves stink", and so as such I've never laundered for that reason (off the top of my head). I have washed a few in the past because of salt stains, just never for smell.
> 
> Maybe my rides are too short, or maybe its because most of my riding so far has been in cooler temperatures (I started riding in Oct of last year)?
> 
> ...


I've noticed that some gloves definitely require a washing more often than others with the ranger gels seeming to require it the most--makes sense they aren't particularly breathable--and I typically need to wash them 2-4 times per season, more if I accidentally leave them in my pack or something after a ride without airing them out.

The tell tale sign for me is when I take them off to do something, and notice my hands have that bad feet/good cheese funk. At that point I soak them in the sink in dish soap agitating and wringing them out periodically before rinsing and leaving out to dry.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

ocnLogan said:


> Out of curiosity... how often do you guys wash your gloves? I honestly can't remember a time having consciously thought "my gloves stink", and so as such I've never laundered for that reason (off the top of my head). I have washed a few in the past because of salt stains, just never for smell.
> 
> Maybe my rides are too short, or maybe its because most of my riding so far has been in cooler temperatures (I started riding in Oct of last year)?
> 
> ...


Wash my riding gloves? I wouldn't have thought of that, other than wearing them on the occasions where I wash off the bike.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Cuyuna said:


> Wash my riding gloves? I wouldn't have thought of that, other than wearing them on the occasions where I wash off the bike.


They get nasty inside, I probably do it every 2months.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

ocnLogan said:


> Out of curiosity... how often do you guys wash your gloves? I honestly can't remember a time having consciously thought "my gloves stink", and so as such I've never laundered for that reason (off the top of my head). I have washed a few in the past because of salt stains, just never for smell.
> 
> Maybe my rides are too short, or maybe its because most of my riding so far has been in cooler temperatures (I started riding in Oct of last year)?
> 
> ...


I wash my gloves a couple of times a week because why not? Guess I would rather have them be clean and it's no extra trouble.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

J.B. Weld said:


> I wash my gloves a couple of times a week because why not? Guess I would rather have them be clean and it's no extra trouble.


Also a good idea if you ride in Poison Oak infested areas, you might not realize it but your gloves probably came in contact with PO and then you go to wipe some sweat off your brow=PO face.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Schulze said:


> How about $3.50/pair? I buy these in a 3 pack: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Firm-Grip-X-Large-Utility-Glove-3-Pack-3003/204821677
> 
> Cut off the loose wrist flange right after the seam, cut off the fingertips.
> 
> I have ten pairs so I can always have a fresh pair to ride. no stinky gloves here!


No offense, but those look like complete POS compared to the FTP gloves.

TGR folks, myself included, have been beating the crap out of the FTP ski gloves and they are far removed from cheap mass produced junk.


----------



## JaxMustang50 (Jun 26, 2017)

I hand wash them after every ride. It would be a remarkable cool and dry day for me not to sweat them up. Same for the pads. Every ride, no smell ever. It only takes 5 minutes in the sink.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

Brands that have disintegrated: Dakine, Fox, 100%, Royal

Brands that have held up: Troy Lee & Oakley


----------



## Whoduh (May 20, 2018)

Using these Home Depot gloves right now...they have been washed a few times 
and seem to be holding up pretty well. $10 and they actually fit my hands....size XXL.









https://www.homedepot.com/p/Firm-Grip-General-Purpose-Large-Glove-55287-06/306237617


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> I wash my gloves a couple of times a week because why not? Guess I would rather have them be clean and it's no extra trouble.


I may be wrong but I am concerned that washing gloves accelerates their death. Not saying I don't wash them, but I try to do it as sparingly as possible, without being a stinky sonofa b on the trail.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I may be wrong but I am concerned that washing gloves accelerates their death. Not saying I don't wash them, but I try to do it as sparingly as possible, without being a stinky sonofa b on the trail.


I think sweat and salt residue would break them down much faster than water. Manufacturers of several leather work gloves I have owned recommend regular washing.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

BumpityBump said:


> I think sweat and salt residue would break them down much faster than water. Manufacturers of several leather work gloves I have owned recommend regular washing.


Yup. That's the counter argument. And bacteria.

I still think washing for me is more harmful than helpful for my gloves. Then again, I am talking about machine washing. Perhaps if I hand washed them, things would be different/better.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I soak them in water and soap, hand wash, and air dry.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I may be wrong but I am concerned that washing gloves accelerates their death. Not saying I don't wash them, but I try to do it as sparingly as possible, without being a stinky sonofa b on the trail.


I just throw them in with the washing machine with the rest of my cycling gear on the delicate cycle. I'm using a pair of 100% gloves now and I've washed them dozens of times with only positive effects, never have noticed any damage on any of my gloves by washing them often.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> I just throw them in with the washing machine with the rest of my cycling gear on the delicate cycle. I'm using a pair of 100% gloves now and I've washed them dozens of times with only positive effects, never have noticed any damage on any of my gloves by washing them often.


Ok. You have convinced me to give the weekly washing thing another shot.

I will report back.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

BumpityBump said:


> No offense, but those look like complete POS compared to the FTP gloves.
> 
> TGR folks, myself included, have been beating the crap out of the FTP ski gloves and they are far removed from cheap mass produced junk.


They aren't POS or I wouldn't use them.


----------



## Deartist7 (Sep 28, 2014)

Alright, so for now, it is: Handup, then Tasco, then Mechanix, then FTP and then just to give them another chance, Giro DNDs.

Actually, these Bontis have been great aside from those two very specific weak points, and the little mesh thingy on the palm (which doesn't bother me at all). The lengths I go to keep them going..
















I will run them until they die and then I'll buy Handup first.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Schulze said:


> They aren't POS or I wouldn't use them.


Then why do you need 10 pairs? lol

Snark aside, I would rather have one quality pair that last a long time, don't have bulky seams/stitching everywhere, supports a small U.S. business, etc.

Hand washing is simple and quick.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

I have 3-4 rides on a new pair of Giros and the index fingers are already showing loose stitching, so there does seem to be a pattern for Giro not lasting.

My previous gloves are Dakine and both pairs lasted several years.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

BumpityBump said:


> Then why do you need 10 pairs? lol
> 
> Snark aside, I would rather have one quality pair that last a long time, don't have bulky seams/stitching everywhere, supports a small U.S. business, etc.
> 
> Hand washing is simple and quick.


Because my strategy is to throw them in the clothes basket when they start to get smelly, then wash them all at once with the laundry. This is a maintenance time reduction strategy, not because washing a pair of gloves takes a long time, but when you add up all the little maint. things you do before and after a ride, it becomes long.

You can just buy a pack of three if you don't want ten.


----------



## Darth Pinche (Feb 19, 2013)

After blowing through a few Fox and Giro gloves, I've been very happy with the comfort and durability of my Dakine Cross-X gloves.









Bonus was buying them at a shop in Whistler for $15 CAN!


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

All these gloves are made in China. what do you expected from it ? They aren't made by Honda or Toyota.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Darth Pinche said:


> After blowing through a few Fox and Giro gloves, I've been very happy with the comfort and durability of my Dakine Cross-X gloves.
> 
> View attachment 1251950
> 
> ...


Can confirm, have a pair with a few seasons and commuting in them an dhave only now started a hole at the top of one finger--the rubber on the first breaking finger has worn off however. Just I just got a new pair yesterday.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

I wash my gloves every other week, sometimes once a week, thanks Florida heat!

I've tried several kinds: Handup, TASCO, Specialized and FOX.

Specialized: Body Geometry Gel. Meh. That's all I can say. Overpriced and not that comfy IMO.

Handup: Braaap Splatter. Order what I thought would be the correct size, they ended up being too small and the stitching around the thumb started ripping. Contacted them, explained I apparently ordered the wrong size and they sent me a new pair, one size up. Got that pair, a week later the stitching in the same spot started to unravel. Contacted them again, they sent yet another pair. They lasted a bit over a moth before the same thing happened. I gave up. Great customer service though.

TASCO: Race Team RedLine Double Digits. Went by their sizing chart and ended up ordering a size too big somehow. Got a size smaller and they fit ok, but not as well as the Handup gloves. Rode with them for maybe 3 weeks and now they're used for random tasks other than riding.

FOX: Defend. On my 2nd pair. Love them honestly. Great feel and fit for my hands.


----------



## troodontinae (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm surprised that people have had Handup last so long - I have my first pair with 3 or for rides on them and the side stitching is already coming undone. I was debating seeing if they would replace them under warranty but didn't know if it was even worth dealing with them anymore, might just find some other brand that lasts longer.


----------



## AndyD66 (Mar 12, 2013)

Tools vs Toys....

Old guy here. Try to ride 50-80 miles a week not very technical because there isn't anything close enough..

I wear gardening gloves for full finger needs. Buy them at the hardware store. They last longer than they cost and work pretty good in cold-wet warm mixed conditions. they have ok pads and very excellent breath-ability on the backs. I go to fingerless bike-specifc gloves for hot times cause you just need to, but I have never had a pair/brand that impressed me or lasted more than half a season - constantly falling apart etc.. 

I use whatever my regular lined leather or leather-like work gloves are in winter. Unless it is super burly or involves some kind of foolish mixed-sport dumbassery, and then I just go full alpine/ ski. I don't mind getting cold fingers in the winter because it is one of the few cues I listen to that tells me I should stop, snack, hydrate, assess and think about turning back. 

Of course I don't exactly rip holes in the sky either. 

I also often just wear cotton t-shirts that cost like 8 bucks each and then work great as shop rags after I wear them out or get em too muddy to clean. 

I have nice stuff but I don't always break it out unless it will make a difference on the successful outcome of the adventure. A lot of my rides are just maintenance fun anyway - for the weekday care and feeding of Mr. Rat - and he doesn't need high fashion and perfect comfort.

BTW: I never won anything, got sponsored or made myself an Instagram hero so I'd strongly suggest ignoring me.


----------



## Bikehopper (Apr 8, 2018)

Hand-Up or Tasco. .com. The real deal


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

I like the Mechanix gloves. Durable, comfy and not pricey.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

These Giant / 100% gloves have held up for about a year so far for me.. can't complain

I have worn these a lot and the stitching is all fine.. they do clearly show some wear but functionally they are quite fine indeed.. for as much as I have worn them I am fine with these for my needs.. I have a 2nd pair in a different colorway that has not seen as much use but is also holding up fine..

I think all bike gloves run small or my hands are just big but I need XXL in these (and pretty much all bike gloves I have tried).









my hand seen here in contrast to the head size of my 17~lbs Cat Fitz


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

For me, Dakine have been the best gloves I have used. They are built well and hold up to a lot of abuse. They are pricey though. Lately been trying some motocross gloves and they are good as well. Definitely cheaper, but not sure how well they will hold up long term.


----------



## SailAway (Apr 24, 2019)

These days, the options for any kind of gloves are almost endless. Reinforced gloves might work well for some jobs, but they might be too clumsy for others. Rubber palm gloves work well for dexterous jobs, but they aren't always tough enough. Different cuts, materials, and textures will appeal more to certain types of work than others. Me as an example: I am very picky when it comes to gloves as I am a hunter. I need gloves that I don't even feel when I pull the trigger. At times when I do want to pick a pair, I look up huntingfishingplus.com/best-shooting-gloves but the real challenge is picking the right kind of glove. You need to sort through all the different types of gloves to find one that fits your workplace needs and is comfortable to wear. I am quite set on my "HATCH NS430 SPECIALIST". You need to find a glove that's watertight but still allows for a range of movement. For maximum resistance, look for materials which allow no water at all--often coated in rubber on the exterior or made of waterproof material. For me, this is one of the main criteria for when choosing a pair of gloves.


----------



## ciki62 (Sep 21, 2018)

Try cyclocross gloves from Castelli. Great for MTB.

https://www.castelli-cycling.com/sk/men/accessories/cycling-gloves/p/451153918A-910










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREATNORTHSPORTS (Aug 9, 2018)

*Something to try*

I've had good luck with higher end Fox stuff. I started a company called Great North Sports specifically to try to make high durability MTB gloves at lower price point than Fox. We're a Canadian company and we've had good feedback from our friends riding north shore style. I'm thinking of expanding sales into the US. Send me a message if you're interested a pair in exchange for your thoughts.

www.greatnorthsports.ca


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

You guys are gonna hate me.

I have a pair of old Fox gloves (Dirtpaw or Digit - can't remember) - they gotta be 10 years if they are a day. They are pretty thin and looking a bit tatty but....

STILL GOING STRONG.

They are my primary glove.
I use them on both the trail and dh bikes.
They get washed 3-4 times a season - in the machine with other gear.

In the same time I have killed others including a couple of Dakines, TLD, Mechanix and ??.

No idea why I can't kill the Fox's, but I'm not complaining as they are also my favorite most comfy pair. 

I'm so screwed when they finally die,.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

atarione said:


> These Giant / 100% gloves have held up for about a year so far for me.. can't complain
> 
> I have worn these a lot and the stitching is all fine.. they do clearly show some wear but functionally they are quite fine indeed.. for as much as I have worn them I am fine with these for my needs.. I have a 2nd pair in a different colorway that has not seen as much use but is also holding up fine..
> 
> ...


Cat beer pairing is a nice touch :thumbsup:

https://forums.mtbr.com/beer-forum/cat-beer-pairings-pics-1005393.html


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Not unlucky, you just wear your gloves hard. 

When I'm trail building I can go through a set of quality leather work gloves in a day or two.

I just got some DND, they look tough, but will they fall apart??

Dakine Covert, love em, but they fall apart faster than most.

Fox seem okay, getting good mileage from a set so far.

I've used Mechanix and they last pretty well, though I suspect most gloves are made from and made in the same manner/location, so will you really find a set that lasts longer than others?

I shoot for fit and comfort, then glue or stitch as I go.

You could try applying shoe goo to the wear areas in advance, along seams.


----------



## MTBeers (Sep 24, 2018)

mykel said:


> You guys are gonna hate me.
> 
> I have a pair of old Fox gloves (Dirtpaw or Digit - can't remember) - they gotta be 10 years if they are a day. They are pretty thin and looking a bit tatty but....
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat as you. I have one old pair of FOX Pawtectors gloves and I have gone through 3 pair of new ones recently. Fox just doesn't make durable gloves anymore. That's why I'm reading this post! Time to try something different. I might try Dakine. I have some of their knee pads. They seem durable. I don't mind spending more if they last.


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

mykel said:


> You guys are gonna hate me.
> 
> I have a pair of old Fox gloves (Dirtpaw or Digit - can't remember) - they gotta be 10 years if they are a day. They are pretty thin and looking a bit tatty but....
> 
> ...


I have the Fox Digits that I have had coming close to 9 years and they have finally worn through the palms but all the stitching is still intact. Over the last 3 years I have tried to replace them with newer gloves but all the replacements have literally unraveled. I just got a new pair of Dakines that I am trying out. Lets see how long they last.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone try Hestra's MTB gloves? The brand is known for quality ski gloves, so hopefully that translates to their MTB gloves?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

motard5 said:


> Anyone try Hestra's MTB gloves? The brand is known for quality ski gloves, so hopefully that translates to their MTB gloves?
> 
> View attachment 1283503
> 
> ...


I looked for them a few years ago before they started importing the MTB gloves. Couldn't find any. I absolutely love my Heli ski gloves, though. I've had them 10 years now. Free The Powder is another ski company making MTB gloves, and I've see very positive reviews of theirs.

I've been really happy with Kitsbow gloves. They're expensive, but I was able to buy a pair at 50% off. And their new co-branded Mechanix Wear gloves are much cheaper.

I know people flip out over paying anything over $20-$25 for a pair of gloves, but better gear lasts longer. I'm in my 3rd season on the Kitsbows and they still look fresh.


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

evasive said:


> I looked for them a few years ago before they started importing the MTB gloves. Couldn't find any. I absolutely love my Heli ski gloves, though. I've had them 10 years now. Free The Powder is another ski company making MTB gloves, and I've see very positive reviews of theirs.
> 
> I've been really happy with Kitsbow gloves. They're expensive, but I was able to buy a pair at 50% off. And their new co-branded Mechanix Wear gloves are much cheaper.
> 
> I know people flip out over paying anything over $20-$25 for a pair of gloves, but better gear lasts longer. I'm in my 3rd season on the Kitsbows and they still look fresh.


REI, Backcountry have them, but I haven't seen any reviews. Aren't the Kitsbows just rebadged Mechanix gloves?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

motard5 said:


> REI, Backcountry have them, but I haven't seen any reviews. Aren't the Kitsbows just rebadged Mechanix gloves?


Good to know. Backcountry was the first to bring Hestra to the states, and I'm happy to see them more widely now. Hestra only makes gloves and mitts, so I expect they're well-made.

Not sure about the new Kitsbows. I thought I remembered it was more than a branding deal, but I haven't looked at them since seeing the announcement. The AM gloves are fantastic, and I'm set for a while.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

I use several different gloves (different gear bags etc) but this old pair of 'answer' (Moto gear brand) gloves that have rockstar energy drink logos on them (kinda ugly whatever) have lasted forever.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

Bikehopper said:


> Hand-Up or Tasco. .com. The real deal


Nah, fam. They're only the real deal because of their social media. The actual products, from my experience, suck.


----------



## arkenzo (Aug 3, 2010)

chadbrochills said:


> Nah, fam. They're only the real deal because of their social media. The actual products, from my experience, suck.


They take forever to stock up on their own stuff too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evo3gsx (Sep 1, 2016)

chadbrochills said:


> Nah, fam. They're only the real deal because of their social media. The actual products, from my experience, suck.


Agreed. I have a strong suspicion that anyone who votes Handup in this thread hasn't actually used their gloves or has other incentive to give positive reviews.

I tried them out and they are the worst gloves I have ever used -- similar to other stories the side stitching ripped after a couple rides. A bunch of marketing BS with a crap product.


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

evo3gsx said:


> Agreed. I have a strong suspicion that anyone who votes Handup in this thread hasn't actually used their gloves or has other incentive to give positive reviews..


Used their gloves all season, multiple times a week and they (Handup) don't give me a dime. They have done fine, better than Performance brand gloves. Given the price, I would recommend them.


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

CycleKrieg said:


> Used their gloves all season, multiple times a week and they (Handup) don't give me a dime. They have done fine, better than Performance brand gloves. Given the price, I would recommend them.


You must be one of the lucky few who got a pair that was actually made correctly. I went through 4 pairs, all of them had issues with stitching coming undone. They need to spend less $$ on marketing their frat boy lifestyle and put that $$ into making their products better. Just my opinion.


----------



## TMWTP (Nov 20, 2015)

Mechanix MPact for cooler weather or dh park. Their lightweight 'vent' model for hot days. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

Dakine wears slow and steady for me if you buy their high-end pairs (30-40$). Their cheaper gloves wore out right away but customer service will give you MSRP money to their site.


----------



## wizzle (Dec 29, 2017)

Sometimes "la police gear" has mechanix wear 2 packs for $20...they're out right now but I'll order a couple packs and they last a few years

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TMWTP (Nov 20, 2015)

wizzle said:


> Sometimes "la police gear" has mechanix wear 2 packs for $20...they're out right now but I'll order a couple packs and they last a few years
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


There's another discount site called Dvor that has them on site from time to time.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

Warning on Freethepowder MTB gloves. I was a huge supporter, buying and being gifted new ones every year for a while, but the last 2pr they failed prematurely. And FTP didn't even bother to call/email be when I sent them in for review/replacement. Horrible customer service. It's been 5 months.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Still loving my tasco gloves; my pair from Feb of 2018 is still being used intermittently, some of the stitching has failed but they still work. I picked up another pair in October of 2019 that I use once or twice a week, they've been crashed in a few times and machine washed a number of times and still look new


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm going to walk back my suggestion for FTP bike gloves. This last pair wore out pretty quickly. My FTP ski gloves are bomber though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

question for people who wear out gloves fast: how often are you washing and drying yours, and how? I often wash mine my hand with cool water and hang them up outside to dry. if I put them in a washing machine, I put them in a mesh bag and wash them with cold water on a delicate cycle and hang them up to dry. mine last a few years, but I might not be riding as often as others day.


----------



## DirtDobber04 (Jun 1, 2015)

I've been using HandUp gloves, and have had no issues from them. I just got a lightweight "summer" glove from them, so I have to see how the lighter weight material holds up on this pair. The pair before this, i've had for close to two years now.


----------



## codahale (Oct 6, 2018)

motard5 said:


> Anyone try Hestra's MTB gloves? The brand is known for quality ski gloves, so hopefully that translates to their MTB gloves?
> 
> View attachment 1283507


I picked up a pair of Hestra's Ergo Grip Enduro gloves earlier this year, and they're really, really good. Great fit, as you'd expect, really well-made. Biggest downside is that they have no ventilation at all, so they're on the shelf until fall for me.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> question for people who wear out gloves fast: how often are you washing and drying yours, and how? I often wash mine my hand with cool water and hang them up outside to dry. if I put them in a washing machine, I put them in a mesh bag and wash them with cold water on a delicate cycle and hang them up to dry. mine last a few years, but I might not be riding as often as others day.


I'm not nearly as diligent as I should be on that front. I do rinse my helmet pads nearly every ride and occasionally wash them with soapy water and should just throw the gloves in the mix. Although I had some old Fox gloves that I never washed and they lasted a long time. Maybe my expectations are too high now, ha.

I am a few rides in on some Troy Lee airs that I like so far. Great grip feel and fit, will see how they hold up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## edvurd (Jul 21, 2008)

Can anyone comment on the size of tasco gloves vs handup? I use medium handups but the tasco size equivalent per their chart would be xl? Not sure if that’s accurate. Thanks.


----------

